# Post a pic of your Nissan



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

following on from the current series.. here we go.

post pictures of your nissan(s)

heres mine


----------



## tumevain (Jul 24, 2011)

Here is my 300zx. After I did my first detailing job with da.


----------



## ANDY GTR (Dec 6, 2008)

a couple of mine


----------



## aarondenney (May 3, 2011)

check out that badboy!!! nice colour too


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)




----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

:argie:


----------



## funkysi (Mar 18, 2006)

My 1991 pearl white 300zx Twin Turbo.


----------



## Leopold (Jun 27, 2007)

funkysi said:


> My 1991 pearl white 300zx Twin Turbo.


That is absolutely Gorgeous.. Love it!!!:thumb:


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

CraigQQ said:


> :argie:


shes for sale to :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

HAWKEY_SKYLINE said:


> shes for sale to :thumb:


lol you tease...

i cant afford a track car sadly :lol:


----------



## L4CKL (Nov 27, 2010)




----------



## MrPARR (Jul 26, 2007)

My money pit:










Taken after it came back on the road.... for 1 month and now its back in my garage getting prepped on the evenings. :-D

Think I have owned it around 2 years now, driven it for a grand total of 8 months in all. Bit of a garage queen.

Theme of this thread is very turbocharged. xD


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

wheres all the 1.0 micras lol.. you lot are posting everything faster than my car :lol:


----------



## kev a (May 23, 2011)

Heres mine.....


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

CraigQQ said:


> lol you tease...
> 
> i cant afford a track car sadly :lol:


its road legal ! and its my daily  lol


----------



## pulsar-dobby (Aug 3, 2006)




----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

pulsar-dobby said:


>


finally.. a slow car.............

:tumbleweed:

:lol: only kidding mate, just like annoying my mate who owns one by saying the above :lol:


----------



## twistedframe (Nov 16, 2010)

You want slow Nissans? Here ya go!


----------



## loopyeck (May 25, 2009)

here is my hobby nissan, needs a damn good detail but ive just has lots of work done on it. so once everything is all done and dusted ill get it to ultimate shine for a wee treat and a spot of polish ......................


----------



## buster2030 (May 15, 2011)

This is my 03 Z


----------



## Byktor (Dec 7, 2007)

My MK1 Sentra :








Greetings from México.


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

HAWKEY_SKYLINE said:


> its road legal ! and its my daily  lol


Hes not lying guys, I see it often on the road lol U can't miss the beasty


----------



## fretfret (Jul 31, 2009)

Another slow one for you Craig, my SR160


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

finally a micra :lol: thanks:thumb:

like the cube on page 2 aswell.. some people dont like them.. but they have grew on me lol.. its cool because its different :lol:


----------



## Marcos999 (Aug 16, 2010)

my gone but not forgotten s14a,


----------



## keithyboy (May 21, 2011)

A bit slower than some, and sold long since, but this is probably the best car I've ever owned. I'd have another like a shot.


----------



## KenR33 (May 4, 2011)

That pearl 300zx is gorgeous, would love to have one

All my cars have been Nissans


----------



## Peach (Jun 20, 2006)

My Zeds (in chronological order) :-

1990 Import 2+2 Auto Twin Turbo targa top









1996 Import SWB Manual NA Slicktop

















1992 UK 2+2 Auto Twin Turbo targa top









Squeezed this one in between Z's  :-
1993 Skyline GTS-T Manual (photoshopped wheels, but lost original pic! - doriftooooo!!)









And my current Z:-
1990 Import SWB Manual NA targa top


----------



## tumevain (Jul 24, 2011)

Quite many Z owners here :thumb:


----------



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

KenR33 said:


> All my cars have been Nissans


....And 1 newer than new old Mazda 

Nice collection of Nissans there Ken. :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Never saw this thread!




























:thumb:


----------



## simonharris (Jul 16, 2014)




----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

Here's my Nissan Leaf - I love it. :argie:


























3500 miles = £55 in electricity


----------



## delz0r (Mar 5, 2014)




----------

